# are there video lectures for goljan?



## aniqa (Aug 11, 2009)

was wondering if there are video lectures for goljan? if someone knows please email me back at [email protected] , thanks!


----------



## theguru417 (Oct 2, 2009)

ya please need some goljan series


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry dude, there are only audios which you might be lucky to find on rapidshare or torrents, or your neighborhood pirate


----------

